
England, Wales to urge crime victims to hand over phones - largespoon
https://www.apnews.com/fa8acdb6d7e942b4af0c89b4ac5f56e9
======
largespoon
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19777513](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19777513)

